# South Florida HERF!!! Tobacco World - 601 Event - 9/27



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK gang, it has been a while.
Time to make some noise again.
We have some new members on CS from South Florida.
We have some existing CS members recently relocated to South Florida.
We have the regular nuts (self included).

9/27
Tobacco World
www.tobaccoworldcigars.com

Let's party like we know how to.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> OK gang, it has been a while.
> Time to make some noise again.
> We have some new members on CS from South Florida.
> We have some existing CS members recently relocated to South Florida.
> ...


Lets do it meng! :mn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Carlos I will check the date and let you know. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Carlos I will check the date and let you know. :tu


Shame on you if you miss it Tony


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Shame on you if you miss it Tony


Pressure is on.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Pressure is on.


on like Donkey Kong


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn I miss Kris and the Florida Crew.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> OK gang, it has been a while.
> Time to make some noise again.
> We have some new members on CS from South Florida.
> We have some existing CS members recently relocated to South Florida.
> ...


Who you calling a nut? Can we take Erik's money.....:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Who you calling a nut? Can we take Erik's money.....:r


I think we should play him for his cigars.
We are guaranteed to walk away with a box of Cubao's.:r
Each!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Please add your name to the list

Attendees:

Blueface
Madurofan
Harryculo
Made In Dade


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Please add your name to the list

Attendees:

Blueface
Madurofan
Harryculo
Made In Dade
*Newcigarz* :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just to make sure it didn't get lost in the title, this is an event with 601 as the guest manufacturer.
As always, I am sure there will be huge discounts, raffles, etc.
Best of all, you can witness Eric from 601 cry in person as we beat the crap out of him in dominoes.:r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Please add your name to the list
> 
> Attendees:
> 
> ...


Look forward to meeting you
Will this be your first South Florida herf?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Made in Dade said:


> Look forward to meeting you
> Will this be your first South Florida herf?


Yes. Looking forward to it. :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Yes. Looking forward to it. :tu


Eh....those guys are ok to herf with....I guess....


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Eh....those guys are ok to herf with....I guess....


Not that far, why don't you come down? :z


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Not that far, why don't you come down? :z


I'll be down that way in Feb or March of '09..... :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

One Week To Go Bump!!!


----------



## Scubajohn13 (Oct 9, 2007)

love to be there but in mexico working. Hope you all have fun and smoke one for me Carlos


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Bump. Is this the final list?

Attendees:

Blueface
Madurofan
Harryculo
Made In Dade
Newcigarz


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Bump. Is this the final list?
> 
> Attendees:
> 
> ...


I don't think so
Will still have Ron1YY, Cobraskip, and Nely as possible attendees.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Made in Dade said:


> I don't think so
> Will still have Ron1YY, Cobraskip, and Nely as possible attendees.


Just trying to plan party favors. :ss


----------

